# Bulbs



## Brylee (Dec 19, 2014)

I know there's a lot of talk over which type of bulb to use and all that. *for the uva/uvb* So I'm asking, incandescent or florescent? Any specifics? And why?
I'm also going to install a different heat light for night time, any recommendations?


----------



## Brylee (Dec 19, 2014)

This will be for an 4'×8' I will be building! Please any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 19, 2014)

I am a big fan of:
http://www.lightyourreptiles.com/

I called Todd who owns & runs & he walked me through my options for my specific set up. Love the customer service & I got exactly what I needed which happen to be a fluorescent. 

I also like powersuns but I only use it as a secondary basking spot over the water dish. My sully lives in her water dish  

Good Luck, there are so many options out there!


----------



## wellington (Dec 19, 2014)

Ceramic heat emitter for night time heat and no light. Mercury vapor bulbs for uvb. Regular incandescent don't give off uvb. As for a flourescent, depends on the type of tortoises. Some do better with a Florescent over a MVB.


----------



## Brylee (Dec 19, 2014)

I have 2 leopards


----------



## Brylee (Dec 19, 2014)

I have 2 leopards. Thank you!


----------



## sulcata tortoise #1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Get the reptisun 100 watt it has everything you will need with one package. It is a heat, uvb, and a uva lamp in one bulb. Get it from petco.


----------



## leigti (Dec 19, 2014)

wellington said:


> Ceramic heat emitter for night time heat and no light. Mercury vapor bulbs for uvb. Regular incandescent don't give off uvb. As for a flourescent, depends on the type of tortoises. Some do better with a Florescent over a MVB.


What tortoises do better with each type?


----------



## wellington (Dec 20, 2014)

I dont know of all that do better with Flourescent over mvb, but the Redfoots are one, and I would guess most or all the forest species. They would be more apt to getting filtered light then a desert species.


----------



## Iochroma (Dec 21, 2014)

For all my reptiles I have always employed full-spectrum long tube fluorescent light over the entire habitat (on a timer at least 12 hours), and a UVB source that covers a smaller portion of the cage. I feel very strongly that "normal" daylight illumination is important for animal health, and they should be able to choose whether to bask in the high-UVB position. Some forest species almost never do bask, but it is there if they choose to. I personally do not like the one-bulb-does-all idea. YMMV.


----------



## Brylee (Dec 22, 2014)

That's actually how mine is. A long one, and a double heat, uvb combo on one side a little lower


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2014)

Closed chamber or open table?


----------



## Brylee (Dec 23, 2014)

Open.
When I first got them, all the research told me raised sides were bad and they needed to be kept dry vs. Humid so that's what I did. This is the first I've heard of high humidity and covered


----------

